
Show HN: Discover Alexa: Alleviating the Voice Discovery Problem - voicefirst
https://discovery.voice-first.agency
======
voicefirst
One of the major issues users experiences, when they get an Alexa device, is,
what to do. Also, when a user finds a skill, they don't know what to say to
get the skill to start.

Something that has been staring us in the face is why don't we use voice to
activate skills. The Alexa Deck is a randomised curated list of skills with a
voice CTA.

